# Honda EMS 4500 pricing ?



## starbrite (Aug 25, 2013)

The EMS 4500 watt, vintage 1983-~1993, anyone know what the original retail price of this generator was?

Also, what's a fair selling price today? I have this unit with a bad AVR (discontinued part, of course). I'd like to track down the generator, at a reasonable price, but seems that sellers are asking a premium for such an old generator. $400-500 seems a bit high to me, but then, I don't know this market.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

starbrite said:


> The EMS 4500 watt, vintage 1983-~1993, anyone know what the original retail price of this generator was?
> 
> Also, what's a fair selling price today? I have this unit with a bad AVR (discontinued part, of course). I'd like to track down the generator, at a reasonable price, but seems that sellers are asking a premium for such an old generator. $400-500 seems a bit high to me, but then, I don't know this market.


If that AVR was still available from Honda, it's a $265 part. So $400+ for a running unit seems fair.

If you are able to get the old EMS running, would you use it just for standby / emergency power, or would it have a regular day job? 

For standby, probably okay. For more frequent use, I'd bail and find a more younger model. This applies to generators, too. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## starbrite (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Robert. It would be used for emergency power only so I'll look a little bit longer. My EMS is in "like new" condition, so I'd like to get it running again.


----------

